#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Chemical Engineering Ebooks and Notes Download >  >  Introduction to Chemical Engineering Processes

## faadoo-sdfgdfgf

Download Introduction to Chemical Engineering Processes, This book is for anyone who is interested in a number of the essential principles behind what chemical engineers do and the way they can use powerful tools from physics to resolve issues involving steady-state processes. The book is meant as an introduction to the topic and thus tends to remain away from the more difficult mathematics. Download the pdf from below to explore all topics and start learning.

*BOOK CONTENTS-*

1 Chapter 1: Prerequisites
2 Chapter 2: Elementary mass balances
3 Chapter 3: Mass balances on multicomponent systems 
4 Chapter 4: Mass balances with recycle 
5 Chapter 5: Mass/mole balances in reacting systems 
6 Chapter 6: Multiple-phase systems, introduction to phase equilibrium
7 Chapter 7: Energy balances on non-reacting systems
8 Chapter 8: Combining energy and mass balances in non-reacting systems
9 Chapter 9: Introduction to energy balances on reacting systems
10 Appendix 1: Useful Mathematical Methods
11 Appendix 2: Problem Solving using Computers 
12 Appendix 3: Miscellaneous Useful Information 
13 Appendix 4: Notation 
14 Appendix 5: Further Reading
15 Appendix 6: External Links
16 Appendix 7: License





  Similar Threads: Introduction To Random Processes Introduction to Chemical Engineering Thermodynamics Chemical Engineering :Chemical Process Industries, lecture notes, pdfs, eBook Introduction to Basic Manufacturing Processes and workshop Technology Chemical Engineering :Chemical engineering thermodynamics, lecture notes, pdfs, eBook

----------

